# Ultimate Floorball-Skills



## lolli76 (10 Juni 2007)

hier ist ein absolut GEILES Video mit Floorball-Tricks:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6XUzhBxYV_Q

greez


----------



## Muli (18 Juni 2007)

Nicht schlecht der Junge.

Ganz schön flink ist er


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich habe selbst jahrelang Floorball gespielt bis ich dann auf Feldhockey umgestiegen bin. Ist schon ganz ordentlich, was der Junge draufhat.:thumbup:


----------



## lolli76 (18 Juni 2007)

hey DJ
wo hast du denn gespielt?
ach mensch Feldhockey ist doch viel zu langsam ;-)

greez


----------

